# Cleaning Crate Bedding After Accident: Am I doing enough?



## mss (Nov 15, 2011)

Our puppy Frida (12-week old pug) has had a few accidents on her crate bedding (a blanket and towel). Is it enough to just wash the bedding in the washing macine, as well as any toys that were in there, in hot water with regular detergent? Or am I supposed to be pre-treating with some kind of pet odor neutralizer, like "urine off" or "simple solution" that you use on things like carpets? Can she still smell the urine if her bedding is only run through a regular hot wash load?

On that note, she has been doing the strangest thing. We usually leave her crate in the kitchen during the day; the kitchen is gated off. I leave the door open so she can feel free to go in and out. This is part of Crate Training 101. Two days ago (she's been with us for a week) she ran into her crate, peed for about 3 seconds and then ran out! She did the same thing yesterday and again today. She is NOT peeing in there when crated at night or when she is shut in there for brief periods during the day...she only does it when she can run in and then run out. Is this bizarre? How do I stop it?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a good idea to add something in with the wash."Nature's Miracle" makes a laundry booster product or you can just add 1/2 cup white vinegar.

As for the other issue, anytime a puppy isn't crated or confined it should be in your sight. That way, you can see when they appear to need to pee, and you can rush them outside. So, I would say, watch her more closely, or don't give her access to the crate unless you know she is empty.


----------



## mss (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks! We DO watch her very closely all the time -- but when she runs into her crate and squats, what can you do? I chase her right over there but she's fast! I am just closing the crate door unless I know she has just gone. Also, will try vinegar...thanks!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Good luck! I know, sometimes watching a puppy is easier said than done! Those little buggers are fast!


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

my experience, during housebreaking if there's one or two places in particular where the dog goes in the house, denying them access to those areas for a few days will make 'em stop. I bet she's advanced enough in her training to not pee on the kitchen floor. I'd try closing the crate door, if you hear her trying to get in, it'll signal you that she needs to pee.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with Dusty to close the crate, and use that as a signal to take her outside. It sounds like two things have happened: The crate needs to be cleaned with vinegar or enzyme cleaner to remove the smell; AND She has learned that the crate is The place to pee. Learning her signals and taking her outside is part of house training....


----------



## mss (Nov 15, 2011)

I think you guys are right, because I have kept the door closed for the last two days and it has worked. The thing is, why then does she NOT pee in there when she sleeps at night or during times when she is shut in during the day? The only other place she has where she "rests" is this basket that has a towel in it and a stuffed animal (it's set up for her). Tonight, by chance, I noticed that the towel smelled like pee which means she has gone in there, too! So sneaky! Should I take the basket away? But at what point can I start leaving the crate door open again?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

It seems she likes peeing in soft, absorbent things. You said you had bedding in the crate, too, right? When puppies pee on bedding and towels it's usually because their urine is absorbed, and hidden from anyone finding out. And, it means there are no puddles to avoid in order to be comfy.

I'd take away the comfy stuff out of the basket and crate until she is more reliably house trained. It's not mean to do so, she'll be fine!


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

hi doxiemom my dog also has the tendency to look for towels or floormats or even her own sleeping rug to pee on... I believe it's because it hides the pee so that nobody finds out... now we keep all these to a minimum. Is this gonna have to be a permanent arrangement? If I can get her to pee 100% on the correct spot, then put down the rugs and floormats again will she pee on them still??


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

barqui said:


> hi doxiemom my dog also has the tendency to look for towels or floormats or even her own sleeping rug to pee on... I believe it's because it hides the pee so that nobody finds out... now we keep all these to a minimum. Is this gonna have to be a permanent arrangement? If I can get her to pee 100% on the correct spot, then put down the rugs and floormats again will she pee on them still??


End of the day, only a dog knows what a dog is thinking, but I think its unusual for a dog to want to hide their urine. It's kind of like their signature, a signal to others that they are around. If they're repeatedly harshly punished when caught peeing, maybe then. Or if their bladder gets overwhelmed and they just can't wait any longer. Peeing on a non-absorbent surface gets pee all over your feet, and while dogs aren't fastideous like cats, they aren't nearly so nasty as rodents. This is just an opinion based on some reading and observation.

Generally, if they pee inside it's because they believe the floor is a toilet. When she gets the urge to pee, she'll go to the most convenient place she has available for use as a toilet. At 12 weeks, your dog has reached the point where all the flooring is off-limits for pee except a few chosen spots. My experience, that puts you at the leading edge of the curve. I predict you'll be declaring total victory in a month, 6 weeks tops.


----------



## TraceysMenagerie (Nov 28, 2011)

Good luck with her, house braking was the hardest thing we ever had to do with our dogs, so worth it though. We do sware by Natures Merical in our house, removes the owdor and stains.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Puppies commonly pee on soft things so that the pee is absorbed, that way, there is no puddle to avoid. It's common in crates, especially, as if a dog pees on the bedding or blanket, it will be absorbed, and they can "rearrange" the bedding to find a dry spot or push the bedding aside or up against the side. That way, they don't have a puddle to lay in. I have seen this pretty often with puppies in the shelter I volunteer at, as well as a couple of my fosters. 

The hiding does come in, as Dusty said, if they'd been punished. 
Also, some dogs are particular about what surface they like to pee on. So, maybe your dog has become partial to soft things.

I'd pick them up until you have a better handle on this.


----------

